# Ubuntu / no root ? / copying issue



## Paintface (Mar 27, 2009)

So i read that adobe released an alpha for its 64bit flash player on Linux.

Ive been interested in linux for a long time, never got around to actually try it besides the Fedora ( console based ) course i took last year.
A 64bit ubuntu would be great to put on a low power box to use for internet/IM but no flash support turned me off from that idea.

Now its out so i installed ubuntu , set my username and password etc, when i got into the desktop , i downloaded the flash plugin file from the net , extracted it.... but now i cant seem to copy it to the firefox plugin folder , the owner is root, and i have no permission to to copy the file into the folder.

After some googling i found out ubuntu doesnt allow you to login to the root, also read something about sudo -i commands etc but none of that worked.

So if someone could guide me through being able to copy that file into the firefox plugin folder on a fresh install i would appreciate it alot.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

By default the root password in ubuntu is not set. To set it, go to the terminal and type in


```
sudo passwd
```

It will then ask you to enter your current users " root " password which is just your normal password. Then it will ask you to enter your new UNIX root password which is the system root password. Do that twice, now you've set the root password. You should now have 100% full access to your file system. To become root under the terminal, type in


```
su
```

Then enter the password.

The easiest ways to copy files IMO is to install midnight commander. Look for in in the Synaptic Package Manager.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2009)

su - is better, simulates a full login shell, see the man page for more info


----------

